# Is this just creepy or what?



## celtic_crippler (Jul 7, 2009)

http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/toddlers-tiaras/toddlers-tiaras.html

This sort of thing gives me the hee-bee-jee-bees. Maybe it's just me but it just seems..._wrong_.

And this clip...
..just ...WOW...
http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/toddlers-tiaras-avas-dad.html

Anyway...how do you feel about "_Tiaras & Toddlers_"?


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 7, 2009)

The whole thing is a sickness.  Parents who never got to be the pretty, popular beauty queen forcing their children to embrace adult sexuality before their time.  It makes me ill.  

I loved the scene in "Little Miss Sunshine" where the main character breaks into a Super Freak porno dance routine for her talent performance.  All the other girls and parents acted with revulsion, but it was the perfect reflection of what they were making their kids do.  A beautiful moment.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 7, 2009)

This has always been very troublesome to me. I have raised two kids to adulthood, in a conventional way. Plenty of love, a lot of guidance, allowing them to become who they are. I guess I could say "to each there own", but IMO, this is just wrong.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 7, 2009)

Eww.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 7, 2009)

To me it's more child exploitation. 

I find myself thinking of all the child stars that wound up having issues and wondering what will become of the children of Jon and Kate? What about Octomom's kids? What about these kids? What will the entertainment news have to report on them 15 - 20 years down the road?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 7, 2009)

Ick... yet another way to help (force) children to grow up too soon. Despite the blogging of "Ava's Dad", in response to frequently asked questions:

From Pageant Dad Viewer Mail


> *This is child abuse. The parents should be locked up!*
> Getting a child involved with pageants is not child abuse. Thats ridiculous. If involving your child in activities is child abuse, that would mean putting an end to many activities -- we would then need to end cheer squads, karate, book clubs -- it would get ridiculous. There are child labor laws, yet every year we see thousands of girls selling cookies door to door. The more our children are engaged in the less trouble they are prone to get into. Its called involvement...developing work ethicbecoming a productive member of society.  Keeping our children engaged in activities is positive.


I find that this activity goes well beyond most others - when I hear about kids who have their teeth bleached, wear clothes that adult beauty competitors would envy - some who even have plastic surgery - this goes into obsession, generally for the parent(s).  I see no way this could encourage a child to become a productive member of society, unless she (I've yet to see a similar contest aimed at boys) is one of the very few who becomes a model.  To compare such modeling to book clubs is inane, even absurd - and to say that this is for the benefit of the children rather than the parents simply shows which set of blinders this father is wearing to validate his own daughter's participation - look, for example, at his description of dealing with tantrums:
The Right Attitude


> *Dealing with Tantrums*Ava does throw her tantrums. We try to console her way before she gets on stage. If at the last minute she doesnt soothe, then I will give her a snack. I dont think its bribing them to participate in the pageant so much as to avoid them making a scene. I work at a school district, so I can handle tantrums. Noise really doesnt bother me, so long as participation continues.


"I don't think it's bribing them" - I don't know what else to call it.

I don't know what else he said; about this point I couldn't stomach any more of this topic.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am glad I have three boys that love dirt and Martial Arts, God Bless America.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 7, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I am glad I have three boys that love dirt and Martial Arts, God Bless America.



That's just it, the Junior Sexpot League here really doesn't love the pageants either.  Their parents force them into it.  Those little girls would probably prefer to be playing in the dirt, eating bugs, or even taking martial arts.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 7, 2009)

Now I'm not saying throwing your kids into the pageant circuit is right. Personally, there are much better ways to feel better about your kids, like cultivating their thirst for knowledge in a variety of subjects, encouraging them in sporting activities in a way that's supportive and enriching for both the parents and children.

But then again, how do pageant parents differ from the same parents that push their kids to play really hard at school athletics? Or the kind of parents that push their kids ridiculously hard in school? They're out there. And as extreme as it can get, coupled with the obvious psychological damage it can cause the kids, I see no difference between conventional "extreme" parents, and those that push their children to compete in pageants like those exhibited in this thread.

It's an issue of taste more than a moral issue IMHO.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 7, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> But then again, how do pageant parents differ from the same parents that push their kids to play really hard at school athletics? Or the kind of parents that push their kids ridiculously hard in school? They're out there. And as extreme as it can get, coupled with the obvious psychological damage it can cause the kids, I see no difference between conventional "extreme" parents, and those that push their children to compete in pageants like those exhibited in this thread.



Those other pursuits can be damaging, yes.  But they don't push children to ape and indulge in adult behavior and sexuality.  They don't convince children to act and present themselves in a way that sends out sexual messages they don't understand.  Lastly, excelling in academics or sports actually gives you something concrete, and of value.  Of what value is excelling at pageants?  The value of buying into the notion that your looks are the most important thing about you?


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 8, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I am glad I have three boys that love dirt and Martial Arts, God Bless America.


 
Amen.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2009)

Trivia time   Who is she?

a) A stunning collector's doll, who master dollmaker Karen Scott was inspired to paint after seeing a child beauty pageant

b) A stunning six year old girl that starred in a child beauty pageant

Anyone wanna take a guess?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 8, 2009)

This is just sick. These parents aer just living their fantasies through the life of their kids.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 8, 2009)

kids beauty contest give me the willies


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Trivia time   Who is she?
> 
> a) A stunning collector's doll, who master dollmaker Karen Scott was inspired to paint after seeing a child beauty pageant
> 
> ...



I wanna say a (the eyes especially look like doll eyes). But I'm guessing the answer is probably b. 

Child beauty pageants skeeve me out too. It all just seems so wrong. The psychological damage going on there....*shakes head*.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 8, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> Those other pursuits can be damaging, yes. But they don't push children to ape and indulge in adult behavior and sexuality. They don't convince children to act and present themselves in a way that sends out sexual messages they don't understand. Lastly, excelling in academics or sports actually gives you something concrete, and of value. Of what value is excelling at pageants? The value of buying into the notion that your looks are the most important thing about you?


 
I think that hit the nail on the head...it's the _"shudders"_ ...sexual behavior of a tot that's just plain sick. 

No other child activity I can think of has that particular component. The only one that I admit may even come close is cheer leading, but it's nowhere near the extent of these pagents and the kids involved aren't toddlers.


----------



## ronagle (Jul 8, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> The whole thing is a sickness.  Parents who never got to be the pretty, popular beauty queen forcing their children to embrace adult sexuality before their time.  It makes me ill.
> 
> I loved the scene in "Little Miss Sunshine" where the main character breaks into a Super Freak porno dance routine for her talent performance.  All the other girls and parents acted with revulsion, but it was the perfect reflection of what they were making their kids do.  A beautiful moment.



Ramsey flashbacks....


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Trivia time  Who is she?
> 
> a) A stunning collector's doll, who master dollmaker Karen Scott was inspired to paint after seeing a child beauty pageant
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> that picture is truly disturbing! It has to be a doll...please let it be a doll...



I wish I could say it was a doll.  Its a child.  Modeling since age 1.


----------



## KELLYG (Jul 8, 2009)

Kiddy padgets go aginst my grain.  They are dressing way to old and provocative for there age.  I feel that these kids are being pimped out by their parents, and every perv for a 100 miles shows up to watch.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I think that hit the nail on the head...it's the _"shudders"_ ...sexual behavior of a tot that's just plain sick.
> 
> No other child activity I can think of has that particular component. The only one that I admit may even come close is cheer leading, but it's nowhere near the extent of these pagents and the kids involved aren't toddlers.



And its so demeaning to women.  Its basically raising a child, from before they could walk, to embrace that _the _most important thing they can do is to be sexually appealing above all else.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 8, 2009)

> I wish I could say it was a doll. Its a child. Modeling since age 1.


 
YOW! What happened to the notion that little kids are just inherently cute the way they are in a non-glamourized and definitely non-sexualized fashion? Christ the King things are really outta whack.

Heck I swore that image was a doll until you confirmed it was a child model. Crimeny.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> YOW! What happened to the notion that little kids are just inherently cute the way they are in a non-glamourized and definitely non-sexualized fashion? Christ the King things are really outta whack.
> 
> Heck I swore that image was a doll until you confirmed it was a child model. Crimeny.



I thought it was a doll too!  I actually went rummaging around a friend's blog because she once posted a story about a pre-teen model that would apply to the discussion here.  I saw that picture, and was going to comment on her page asking her if the doll was some kind of statement (ie: even dolls of children are over-painted and over-sexed).

Then I googled her caption to the pictur and freaked out when I saw that was a real girl. 

She is Regan Licciardello, now 9, and appearing on the TV series Prison Break (where at least she looks like a 9 year old and not a made up freak).


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 8, 2009)

> She is Regan Licciardello, now 9, and appearing on the TV series Prison Break (where at least she looks like a 9 year old and not a made up freak).


 
That's reassuring, mildly so. 

I wonder what moron thought it mandatory that little girls even know what makeup is at such young ages? Or get so dolled up that they look inhuman and not beautiful.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I thought it was a doll too! I actually went rummaging around a friend's blog because she once posted a story about a pre-teen model that would apply to the discussion here. I saw that picture, and was going to comment on her page asking her if the doll was some kind of statement (ie: even dolls of children are over-painted and over-sexed).
> 
> Then I googled her caption to the pictur and freaked out when I saw that was a real girl.
> 
> She is Regan Licciardello, now 9, and appearing on the TV series Prison Break (where at least she looks like a 9 year old and not a made up freak).


 
...so now she's a child actor too...just piling on the issues aren't we? I'd hate to see her therapy bill in 10 - 15 years. 



Carol Kaur said:


> And its so demeaning to women. Its basically raising a child, from before they could walk, to embrace that _the _most important thing they can do is to be sexually appealing above all else.


 
That makes the issuance of gender roles pale in comparison don't it? I would be extremely surprised to see her mature into a well-adjusted adult.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 8, 2009)

I think kids are cutest when they have grass stains on their clothes and ice cream in their hair, or are head to toe mud with frogs in their pockets, or are wearing sparring gear. NOT when they're painted like hookers and wearing uncomfortable clothes that are inappropriate for their age. The picture of that young girl model is extremely disturbing, IMO, and NOT cute. AT ALL. Bleah.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the girl's mother:



> Regan has wonderful, perfectly white and straight teeth, but if she hadn't, maybe I'd think differently.



Umm...some outlets are saying Regan had braces at AGE 2???  Yah, no wonder she has perfectly white, straight teeth.

The quote continues...



> Since the well-known child star Dakota Fanning and Regan share the same agent, I'm very aware of what's going on with Dakota. I know that she recently stirred up a whole lot of controversy by starring in an adult-themed film entitled Hounddog. I haven't seen it yet, but I've read that the film called for Dakota to act out a rape scene and appear in nothing else but her underwear. It would be so easy for me to say that I'd never let Regan do something like that. It's clear to me that I wouldn't want to see her in any movie that glamorizes the consumption of drugs, alcohol or random sex. But I also have to say that I'd analyze every opportunity case by case because I'd rather see a wonderful actress, like Dakota, playing a controversial character in a very convincing way than anyone else doing a very poor job.
> If Regan were offered a role like that, I would have to see the script first, the way the scene is played, how much nudity is involved and, of course, who is directing it and the kind of film we are talking about. Only then would I be able to make a decision. It would take a lot of thought and discussion with my husband before we could make up our minds."



http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474977360548


I'm sorry, this makes me puke.  They would CONSIDER a rape scene for their 9 YEAR OLD????


----------



## Kacey (Jul 8, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm sorry, this makes me puke.  They would CONSIDER a rape scene for their 9 YEAR OLD????



But hey... only if the director, script, and nudity level are _right_... I mean, it's not like it's a blanket okay or anything... :barf:


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 9, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> I think kids are cutest when they have grass stains on their clothes and ice cream in their hair, or are head to toe mud with frogs in their pockets, or are wearing sparring gear. NOT when they're painted like hookers and wearing uncomfortable clothes that are inappropriate for their age. The picture of that young girl model is extremely disturbing, IMO, and NOT cute. AT ALL. Bleah.



100% agree. My girls are like that, and imo, if a kids knees and legs at age 4 are not scraped and / or bruised near continuously, something is wrong imo.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 9, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> 100% agree. My girls are like that, and imo, if a kids knees and legs at age 4 are not scraped and / or bruised near continuously, something is wrong imo.



lol! You just brought back a good memory for me. 

Off topic, sorry:
When my son was very young (and at age 15 things haven't changed a bit) I took him for his regular check up. His legs were so bruised up but I was used to it. The pediatrician asked a little suspiciously where all the bruises came from. Really, they're just from playing! My daughter wasn't much better! My kids played hard and had fun. They didn't notice their bruises most of the time, and when they did they were sometimes proud! lol "look at that one!" hee hee 

Ok, back on topic.  
You guys are right, kids looking like kids, playing and having fun, in the dirt, water balloons, popsicles melting down their chins and onto their shirts, a skinned knee from a running or bicycle fall, (a little bactine and a spiderman bandaid does wonders  ) _those_ are cute kids! Plop em in the tub and scrub em up good before bedtime, then watch them sleep deeply, without a worry of needing to impress or *be cute* for anyone.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 9, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> lol! You just brought back a good memory for me.
> 
> Off topic, sorry:
> When my son was very young (and at age 15 things haven't changed a bit) I took him for his regular check up. His legs were so bruised up but I was used to it. The pediatrician asked a little suspiciously where all the bruises came from. Really, they're just from playing! My daughter wasn't much better! My kids played hard and had fun. They didn't notice their bruises most of the time, and when they did they were sometimes proud! lol "look at that one!" hee hee
> ...


 
Yep. They're much cuter when they aren't trying to be. My guys' legs are always covered with bruises, too--surprisingly, the pediatrician has never asked about them. Damn, I love my babies SO much, even now that they've got big feet and smell kinda funky. <sniffle>


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 9, 2009)

> Yep. They're much cuter when they aren't trying to be. My guys' legs are always covered with bruises, too--surprisingly, the pediatrician has never asked about them. Damn, I love my babies SO much, even now that they've got big feet and smell kinda funky. <sniffle>


 
Off Topic: I gather your kids are Karatekas as well? 

On topic: Yeah, I actually have heard of a dieting eleven year old girl. She wasn't obese or nothing. But whoa. Dieting at eleven? What have we come to.


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> On topic: Yeah, I actually have heard of a dieting eleven year old girl. She wasn't obese or nothing. But whoa. Dieting at eleven? What have we come to.



Unfortunately....this is what we have come to. (This is the story that I was looking for earlier)

This is 12 year old (at the time) Maddison Gabriel.










She's a cute Aussie girl.........entering the world of adult modeling.  Womens clothes on runways and catwalks.  It's OK though, her agent says he'll protect her.



> THE head of a modeling agency responsible for a 12-year-old girl who won a Gold Coast fashion event says she will ensure the girl is not exploited.
> ...
> The Gold Coast agency's head Simone Hyde said Maddison was not being exploited during fashion week and she would ensure she was not exploited in the future.
> 
> "She is not and won't be modeling bikinis or lingerie,'' Ms Hyde said.


http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22422680-2,00.html








Come again?



> The Gold Coast agency's head Simone Hyde said Maddison was not being exploited during fashion week and she would ensure she was not exploited in the future.
> *
> "She is not and won't be modeling bikinis or lingerie,'' Ms Hyde said. *


*



*

There's no more 12 year old left in there, eh?

Didn't think so.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so reassured!  The twelve year old pianted up and being paraded in sexy clothes in front of adults won't be exploited. That's a relief.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 10, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> Off Topic: I gather your kids are Karatekas as well?
> quote]
> 
> Yep. You should see it when my non-karateka husband makes the mistake of trying to playfight with them. :ultracool


----------



## Carol (Jul 10, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I am so reassured!  The twelve year old pianted up and being paraded in sexy clothes in front of adults won't be exploited. That's a relief.



Unfortunately one of the images didn't attach.  

Lemme retry that.

Left: 

Maddison before she started modeling as an adult.  


Right:  



> *"She is not and won't be modeling bikinis or lingerie,'' Ms Hyde said.*


*

*


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd like to know the name of the sleep aid Ms. Hyde takes now that she's taken to her new profession pimping out children. It would have to be powerful stuff.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll second you on that one, girlbug2, that seriously creeps me out. That means the poor girl is gonna be one serious mental and emotional mess in her later years, that or become a serious snob because of her beauty and the status it brings.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 10, 2009)

Sick.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 12, 2009)

Like i always say; I know what a good person is, but a good father or mother-i must admit is a bit of a mystery.

It's creepy...  so much for parents to look up to.... 


j


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2009)

Remember the old Calvin Klein ads/commercials that caused such a ruckus because Brooke Shields was only 15-years-old at the time? And now we have 12-year-olds...



> Calvin Klein is not shy about pushing the envelope when it comes to advertising. In 1980, he featured a 15-year-old Brooke Shields purring "Nothing comes between me and my Calvins." He has mounted giant billboards in Times Square featuring chiselled male models wearing only stark white briefs. He has used the child-like Kate Moss to embody the essence of his Obsession perfume and most recently, has been at the forefront of fashion's grunge trend, using stringy-haired, unwashed youth to hawk his cKbe and cKone fragrances. Klein has always been at the forefront of the youth trend in advertising, but in a 1995 campaign for Calvin Klein Jeans, his images of pubescent models in provocative poses caused major controversy and debate when they crossed the line between fashion and pornography.



Article.


----------

